# Mom hired Orkin and i think its a rip-off



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Well, the contract has been signed, and the work done, so I doubt there is any "getting out" of it. Did you get to view the contract prior to the U-haul pulling up? Maybe you could have objected before she signed it. Not much to do, at this point.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't have much for helpful advice, but your huge wall of text was bugging me. So I fixed it up a little bit. I broke it up into a few paragraphs and fixed a few random mistakes that I saw here and there. I believe it's a little easier to read now. Here ya go...


Hi everyone! I need to know what y'all think about my situation.

My mom has been very generous and has been helping me fix my house up. It's 1300 Sq.ft. home built in 1994. I live next to a field that is next to a small creek.

I started getting mice coming in and was setting traps and using bait and then I started staying somewhere else so I wasn't keeping up with it much for about 6 months. Then I moved back in and by then the mice had chewed holes in walls, urinated along baseboards and the house smelled like mice. I cleaned it all up and then moved everything out of the house bleached the floors and had it all remodeled inside. The mice are gone and been gone so I had forgotten about all that since they have been gone.

Now, I have seen termites under some wood outside and a weird spot on my wall behind a picture that looked like dirt. My mom called Orkin to come inspect for termites and when it was all said and done, they have my mom signing a contract to remove and replace the attic insulation due to a problem with mice in which I no longer have but the droppings are still in the attic and tunnels in the insulation from when they were in the house. So now, it's all about a mouse problem.

They were scheduled to come out to start and one guy comes out with a small sprayer that he carried in one hand and spot sprayed here and there I guess. I never really saw him squirt anything out of it. Then he went around with a roll of steel wool and tore off pieces and stuffed it into any cracks or holes he saw which I don't like, it looks really tacky. Then he brought in 6 or 7 of the black triangle bait boxes and placed them all around the house. Same things I bought at Lowes before when I had the mouse problem.

I'm still thinking what about the termites? I tell the guy there aren't any mice anymore. He said he was just taking care of what was on his order that someone else will be out to address the termite situation. So then he was done.

Then, a week later which was yesterday 7/12/22, 2 orkin trucks pull up and a large U-haul van that did not say Orkin on it anywhere, it said U-haul, backed into my driveway and 3 guys opened the back of the van up and pulled out this really long hose and I could see some kind of machine and then they were taking the hose into the attic and I had to leave to take my parrot to my friend's house in fear of him breathing any of that. My grandmother stayed there. They got to my house at 10:45 and were gone by 1pm.

They vacuumed all the insulation out which to me is just like using a shop vac with a big hose and now they are supposed to be coming back today to blow the Orkin insulation in. And that's it. Total price is a little over $12,000.00. I am still not getting it! What in the hell is worth 12 thousand dollars? You can buy it all yourself and rent the machine to do the insulation yourself and might get a little hot and itchy but you can't tell me that they are doing anything to even get close to being worth $12,000.00.

I asked my mom what about the termite situation, you know the main reason for calling them and she said they told her they were going to send a guy out next week to put some sticks in the ground that they would monitor and then they would be finished. I'm still In shock but i'm really mad right now because I feel like they took advantage of my mom and got her to sign that contract and there aren't any damn mice im just sick over all this. Can I get my mom out of this contract? Can't I just hire or do it myself and put some new insulation in? Can't I put termite sticks in the ground myself? What can I do?

That's too much money for very little work. I feel like they took advantage of my mom and it makes me feel awful. Please help!! What can i do now?
Thank you. Sorry that I wrote so much!


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Removing the old insulation is more work than you think. It was probably a good move, cuz it removed the mice droppings too. How much insulation did they put back? That’s an important point. 

Is $12k too much? Well … they are in business to make a profit.


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Have lived in semi rural N. Florida for 18 years now. Have never used an exterminator, and *rarely* do any myself. And *rarely* have any pests. Nature balances that cycle itself. IMO, the 'exterminators' break that cycle by killing off your main defense: 'geckos' and 'snakes'. ..... Kill them off with their chemicals and now they 'gotcha'. ...... I have active wasp nests every year. Walk by them all the time. Don't bother them, they don't bother you.


----------

